# 63 impala or 64 impala



## Mr.Deez (Oct 1, 2003)

can anyone tell me if there is much difference between the 64 and the 63. I know they look a tiny bit different but i'm talkin about the mechanics, suspension, frame, etc.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 10:30 AM
> *Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.*


 all Impala's 58-64 have "X" frames.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 3 2003, 08:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 3 2003, 08:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 10:30 AM
> *Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.*


all Impala's 58-64 have "X" frames.[/b][/quote]
I have a '63 in my shop right now w/ a straight frame.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 3 2003, 08:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 3 2003, 08:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 10:30 AM
> *Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.*


all Impala's 58-64 have "X" frames.[/b][/quote]
We did a '60 about three weeks ago...straight frame.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

hmmmmmm. no


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

some frames were boxed...but they were ALL X frames


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

every impala ever made from 1958 until 1964 had an "X" frame, say what you want to say. I know more about Impala's than you ever will.


Now you may be referring to the fact that some of them are boxed in the rear and not "C" channel like most of them, but the first Impala to ever have a paralel frame was 1965.


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 09:09 AM
> *every impala ever made from 1958 until 1964 had an "X" frame, say what you want to say. I know more about Impala's than you ever will.
> 
> 
> Now you may be referring to the fact that some of them are boxed in the rear and not "C" channel like most of them, but the first Impala to ever have a paralel frame was 1965.*


 All hail!!! the great and powerfull caddy !!!!....


NOT... :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 09:09 AM
> *every impala ever made from 1958 until 1964 had an "X" frame, say what you want to say. I know more about Impala's than you ever will.
> 
> 
> Now you may be referring to the fact that some of them are boxed in the rear and not "C" channel like most of them, but the first Impala to ever have a paralel frame was 1965.*


 Fuck U Mutt...If you knew that much about Impalas then your screen name would be "ogimpala" instead of "og"oil spilling"caddy".

I don't know about where you live, but in the south we have straight frames. The "x" frames were regional.


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

I SMELL BURNT PUSSY!!! ITS OGCADDY !!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

every 58-64 impala HAS A X FRAME

but yeah the 63 and 64 are very simmilar cars


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Oct 3 2003, 11:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Oct 3 2003, 11:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 09:09 AM
> *every impala ever made from 1958 until 1964 had an "X" frame, say what you want to say. I know more about Impala's than you ever will.
> 
> 
> Now you may be referring to the fact that some of them are boxed in the rear and not "C" channel like most of them, but the first Impala to ever have a paralel frame was 1965.*


Fuck U Mutt...If you knew that much about Impalas then your screen name would be "ogimpala" instead of "og"oil spilling"caddy".

I don't know about where you live, but in the south we have straight frames. The "x" frames were regional.[/b][/quote]
BOTH YOU AND YOUR LITTLE MINI TRUCKING FAN CLUB ARE WRONG AND JUST PLAIN UNEDUCATED MOTHERFUCKERS. HMM LETS SEE, I WORK FOR ONE OF THE LARGEST DISTRIBUTERS OF IMPALA PARTS IN THE WORLD, BUT THEN AGAIN WHAT DO I KNOW.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nissanminitrucker_@Oct 3 2003, 11:37 AM
> *I SMELL BURNT PUSSY!!! ITS OGCADDY !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 I HOPE WE MEET SOME DAY


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

I DIDNT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THE FRAME SHIT.... BUT I DID SMELL YOUR BURNT TWAT ..... AND YEA.. WHAT DO U KNOW..  :0 :0


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 3 2003, 09:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 3 2003, 09:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--nissanminitrucker_@Oct 3 2003, 11:37 AM
> *I SMELL BURNT PUSSY!!!  ITS  OGCADDY !!!
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE WE MEET SOME DAY[/b][/quote]
LIKE WISE.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ATTENTION EVERYONE

IF YOU THINK AN IMPALA MADE FROM 1958-1964 HAS A STRAIGHT FRAME, WELL I GOT SOME TICKETS I WOULD LIKE TO SELL YOU THAT GO STRAIGHT TO HELL, THESE ARE ONE WAY TICKETS AND THIS IS A LIMITED TIME OFFER, SO HURRY NOW.



YOU STUPID DUMB FUCKS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nissanminitrucker_@Oct 3 2003, 11:45 AM
> *AND YEA.. WHAT DO U KNOW..  :0 :0*


 LIKE I SAID, I WORK FOR ONE OF THE LARGEST IMPALA PARTS DISTRIBUTERS IN THE WORLD, I SEE THIS SHIT EVERYDAY, WHAT KINDA JOB YOU GOT???? AUTOZONE??? LMAO.


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

you act like we insulted the word of god or somethin .... ohh and you NOT god by the way... ( reality check )


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nissanminitrucker_@Oct 3 2003, 11:47 AM
> *you act like we insulted the word of god or somethin .... ohh and you NOT god by the way... ( reality check )*


 NO YOU LITTLE BITCH, BUT I KNOW MORE THAT YOU EVER WILL ABOUT ANYTHING LOWRIDER RELATED, WHY DONT YOU GO FIND A GODDAMN MINI-TRUCKIN WEBSITE AND STAY THE FUCK OUT OF A LOWRIDER SITE.


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 09:47 AM
> *I WORK FOR ONE OF THE LARGEST IMPALA PARTS DISTRIBUTERS IN THE WORLD, I SEE THIS SHIT EVERYDAY,
> 
> *


 Good for you OG.. You wanna cookie??


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nissanminitrucker+Oct 3 2003, 11:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (nissanminitrucker @ Oct 3 2003, 11:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 09:47 AM
> *I WORK FOR ONE OF THE LARGEST IMPALA PARTS DISTRIBUTERS IN THE WORLD, I SEE THIS SHIT EVERYDAY,
> 
> *


Good for you OG.. You wanna cookie?? [/b][/quote]
WHY DONT YOU GO GET LOST, FUCKING MINI TRUCKER.


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 09:48 AM
> *
> NO YOU LITTLE BITCH, BUT I KNOW MORE THAT YOU EVER WILL ABOUT ANYTHING LOWRIDER RELATED, WHY DONT YOU GO FIND A GODDAMN MINI-TRUCKIN WEBSITE AND STAY THE FUCK OUT OF A LOWRIDER SITE.*


 Soo typical...let me remind you,,, it is very shallow minded to stereo type...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

hey dreday, please show is a picture of the "so called" parallel frame you got. I am sure the whole website would like to see, being that you must have the only one ever made.


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

what about the biscane? or belaire?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nissanminitrucker_@Oct 3 2003, 11:56 AM
> *what about the biscane? or belaire?*


 they all use the same frame, 2 door, 4 door, and wagons, all use the same frame, som had the option of the canadian frame which is stronger, and the rear section is boxed in, but its still an "X" frame. Convertables used the same exact frame except they have factory reinforecement, and extra body mounts, but they all use an X frame.

Anyone who disagrees needs to learn what they are talking about or simply give up.


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

i knew that the impalas had the hour glass frame.. but i i deal more with trucks and 80's model cars.. never really fooled with an impala.. i have wired up the hydraulics for one but that is about it..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I just want to see dreday's reply, I hate it when people argue with me, if I am not 100% sure I am right I dont answer a question or reply to the topic. 

But when you try and correct someone and they want to argue but they are still wrong, that gets aggrivating. I hate ignorant morons.


----------



## nissanminitrucker (Sep 26, 2003)

hey you dont know any one with a 84-87 regal for sale or anything huh?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

in my opinion the sides and nose of a 64 look better than a 63 but the 63's have phat ass trunks...havent seen it yet but i think it would look phat is someone put a 63 trunk and lights onto the back of a 64....best of both worlds....btw if anyone has seen this i wanna see some pictures uffin: uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 3 2003, 08:26 AM
> *in my opinion the sides and nose of a 64 look better than a 63 but the 63's have phat ass trunks...havent seen it yet but i think it would look phat is someone put a 63 trunk and lights onto the back of a 64....best of both worlds....btw if anyone has seen this i wanna see some pictures uffin: uffin:*


 i have seen some missmatched impalas before and it wasnt pretty at all


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

guess it would depend on how it was mixmatched and if it was convertible or not....im not talking anything crazy...just the trunk and lights from a 63 somehow custom fabbed onto a 64


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 3 2003, 08:50 AM
> *guess it would depend on how it was mixmatched and if it was convertible or not....im not talking anything crazy...just the trunk and lights from a 63 somehow custom fabbed onto a 64*


 that would probley turn out good :cheesy:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

THE DIFFERANCES BETWEEN 63'S AND 64'S ARE ONLY COSMETIC...


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

all the 58 - 64 impalas i have seen have the x frame the 63 i owned had a ex frame my buddys 61 has a ex and the 654564 63s and 64s around here have ex frames to break your heart but you have no clue what you are talkin about 

please post up some pics of the impala with a different frame


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 08:30 AM
> *Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.*


 Ok you can consider me "THE authority" on this subject. your fucking stupid. go take a picture of one of these "straight" frames out from underneath a car and post it for us. I have had over 100 [you read that right not 10, 100] 59-64 impalas, every single one had an x-frame they came from all over the country., i got several from Atlanta. they had x-frames. the design of the floorpans and braces on these cars will not allow a parallel frame unless you do some major mods like cutting out the bottoms of the rockers and channeling the frame up into them. If you still dispute this go take a picture to prove me wrong. There were millions of 59-64 impala belair and biscaynes made every damn one had an x-frame


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

you all are losers, the impalas were unibodies with macpherson strut assemblies


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

look at this pic and youll see why its called an X-frame picture the driveshaft tunnel as the center of the X. then the frame rails run out to the front and rear crossmembers thereby completing the X. if you think 59-64 impalas came with any other type of frame than this then you are very uneducated about them


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

center of the X


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 3 2003, 08:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 3 2003, 08:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 10:30 AM
> *Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.*


all Impala's 58-64 have "X" frames.[/b][/quote]
Your right og"oil spill"caddy. The '60 we had in the shop a few weeks ago did have an "x" frame. We had a '60 and a '65 in at the same time & I guess I got them confused. 
The '63 we have in now has a "X" frame as well. I got under it soon as I got to the shop.
As to your question, "where do I work?". I "work" @ my own shop. I don't work to make other mutha fucker's rich.
So, I was wrong and I apologize....

Now, the next time you correct me, try it with some fuckin' manners...and on that note...take that ugly ass mutt or bitch & stick it up your ass.... 



Last edited by dreday at Oct 3 2003, 04:00 PM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Oct 3 2003, 05:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Oct 3 2003, 05:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right og"oil spill"caddy. The '60 we had in the shop a few weeks ago did have an "x" frame. We had a '60 and a '65 in at the same time & I guess I got them confused. 
The '63 we have in now has a "X" frame as well. I got under it soon as I got to the shop.
As to your question, "where do I work?". I "work" @ my own shop. I don't work to make other mutha fucker's rich.
So, I was wrong and I apologize....

Now, the next time you correct me, try it with some fuckin' manners...and on that note...take that ugly ass mutt or bitch & stick it up your ass....[/b][/quote]
First off, dont diss my dog, your dumb trash ass cant afford a dog that nice.

As for you owning a shop, you damn sure aint got no money, if you dont know the difference between a parallel frame and an "X" frame you need to go work in a sock mill, uneducated hick.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Fuck you & that mutt and anyone who wants to be down with ya'll.
If I wanted a mutt like that I'd just go to the pound and get one before they put that ass sniffer to sleep.
I didn't say I didn't know the difference dip-shit, I said I forgot which one it was on in the shop. I don't work on every ride that comes in. I've got 2 guys that do things in the shop as well. 
So, before you open your dick-sucker again, upgrade your ass to my level then talk, bitch..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 09:01 PM
> *Fuck you & that mutt and anyone who wants to be down with ya'll.
> If I wanted a mutt like that I'd just go to the pound and get one before they put that ass sniffer to sleep.
> I didn't say I didn't know the difference dip-shit, I said I forgot which one it was on in the shop. I don't work on every ride that comes in. I've got 2 guys that do things in the shop as well.
> So, before you open your dick-sucker again, upgrade your ass to my level then talk, bitch..*


 HAHAHA, you suck ******, go to hell.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

unibodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

dreday what is the name of your shop?? So I no not to take my car there saying "X frames are rare and hard to find on a Impala" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 3 2003, 09:08 PM
> *unibodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Better break out some skinny reverse flow cylinders.


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

Just remember that those X frames were only sold up North...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Oct 3 2003, 09:12 PM
> *Just remember that those X frames were only sold up North...lol :biggrin:*


 Ohh yeah, so be sure to use really thin hydraulic fluid, because its colder up there.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

i'm going to ask more for my impala now since it has the "rare" X frame


63 impala 4000
hydro kit 2500
Qt of 30 nd 1.50

looking under your impala and seeing an X frame

PRICELESS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 3 2003, 09:13 PM
> *i'm going to ask more for my impala now since it has the "rare" X frame
> 
> 
> ...


 haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



By the way whats up Booyaa. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nissanminitrucker+Oct 3 2003, 11:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (nissanminitrucker @ Oct 3 2003, 11:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 09:48 AM
> *
> NO YOU LITTLE BITCH, BUT I KNOW MORE THAT YOU EVER WILL ABOUT ANYTHING LOWRIDER RELATED, WHY DONT YOU GO FIND A GODDAMN  MINI-TRUCKIN WEBSITE AND STAY THE FUCK OUT OF A LOWRIDER SITE.*


Soo typical...let me remind you,,, it is very shallow minded to stereo type...[/b][/quote]
and youre the asshole trash talking bags..

what a dumb fuck... :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz_@Oct 3 2003, 04:19 PM
> *
> Ok you can consider me "THE authority" on this subject. your fucking stupid. *


 damn, thats good shit right there!!


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

i should sell this picture to the enquirer, 


"X frame spotted"


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

I just reread this topic again and I cannot believe he said that Xframes are rare.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Oct 3 2003, 09:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Oct 3 2003, 09:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impalapartz_@Oct 3 2003, 04:19 PM
> *
> Ok you can consider me "THE authority" on this subject.  your fucking stupid. *


damn, thats good shit right there!![/b][/quote]
James knows his shit.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 3 2003, 09:21 PM
> *i should sell this picture to the enquirer,
> 
> 
> ...


 that shit is more rare than bigfoots autograph.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 09:30 AM
> *. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit.*


 they didn't have parallel frames in canada because the frame rails acted like skis in the snow so they created the X frame for cold enviorments to avoid this problem


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 3 2003, 07:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 3 2003, 07:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James knows his shit.[/b][/quote]
I think I got a little carried away  

















NAH :biggrin:


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63+Oct 3 2003, 07:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Booyaa63 @ Oct 3 2003, 07:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 09:30 AM
> *. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit.*


they didn't have parallel frames in canada because the frame rails acted like skis in the snow so they created the X frame for cold enviorments to avoid this problem[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

I was saying x frames were a little more rare. And who ever had the pic of the frame.....yeah, x frame w/ no motor or tranny.
You 2 butt fuckin' buddies.....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh yeah, you and your mutt can lick my balls since that pick looks like what it just got finished doing to you..


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 07:40 PM
> *I was thinking box frames were a little more rare. And who ever had the pic of the frame.....yeah, x frame w/ no motor or tranny.
> You 2 butt fuckin' buddies.....*


 Hey dumbass its a picture of a frame with no motor or tranny because it was just wrapped. they are a little easier to turn upside down and weld on when you remove that shit. Please post the name of your *shop* so i can try to talk people out of going there.





*HEY GUYS IM GOING TO BE RICH I HAVE 40 IMPALAS HERE WITH THE ULTRA RARE X-FRAME AND IVE LOCATED OVER 100 MORE NEARBY, WOOHOO*


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 08:40 PM
> *I was thinking box frames were a little more rare. And who ever had the pic of the frame.....yeah, x frame w/ no motor or tranny.
> You 2 butt fuckin' buddies.....*


 box frames were under 77 to 90 chevy caprices



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

i find this whole thread hillarious :roflmao: 

Mine is an australian delivered right hand drive X frame..... maybe i could sell it to the smithsonian institute? :biggrin:


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Oct 3 2003, 08:28 PM
> *i find this whole thread hillarious :roflmao:
> 
> Mine is an australian delivered right hand drive X frame..... maybe i could sell it to the smithsonian institute? :biggrin:*


 Right hand drive with an X-frame??????????? OMG thats an ultra rare ultra rare combination. put it on ebay for 4 million dollars


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz+Oct 3 2003, 07:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impalapartz @ Oct 3 2003, 07:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowDownUnder_@Oct 3 2003, 08:28 PM
> *i find this whole thread hillarious  :roflmao:
> 
> Mine is an australian delivered right hand drive X frame..... maybe i could sell it to the smithsonian institute?  :biggrin:*


Right hand drive with an X-frame??????????? OMG thats an ultra rare ultra rare combination. put it on ebay for 4 million dollars[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

woohoo!!!! thanks for the info guys.... i didnt know i was riding on a goldmine


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 4 2003, 12:50 AM
> *guess it would depend on how it was mixmatched and if it was convertible or not....im not talking anything crazy...just the trunk and lights from a 63 somehow custom fabbed onto a 64*


 all u have to do is put the front clip off of a 64 into a 63


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Oct 3 2003, 10:28 PM
> *i find this whole thread hillarious :roflmao:
> 
> Mine is an australian delivered right hand drive X frame..... maybe i could sell it to the smithsonian institute? :biggrin:*


 holy shit homie, you are going to be a millionaire, please share the wealth with me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

the x frame thing got outta hand..
as far as the partswappin..
i don't think it would work out.. 
maybe just the taillights.. but not much else.. 
bodylines are different.. front and rear fenders are different.. 
i dunno. personally i think it wouln't look good.
layta


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** Only thing the same would be the frame, & the endine & tranny cause those havent changed for a long ass time.....You might be able to use small parts like throttle linkage..


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

what year/s are these chevys? :dunno: 























Last edited by Low_Ryde at Oct 4 2003, 07:42 PM


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 4 2003, 06:29 AM
> *what year/s are these chevys? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




64 and 63 share the same doors


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

63 AND 64 SHARE THE SAME: FRAME, SUSPENSION, ENGINE, FIREWALL SHEET METAL, FLOOR PANS, FLOOR BRACES, BODY MOUNTS, DOORS, WEATHERSTRIPPING, GLASS, DASH (except the speedo lens is different) DOOR HANDLES, MIRRORS, SEAT FRAMES, REAR DECK SHELF, ARM REST PADS AND BASES, INTERIOR ALUMINUM, GLOVE BOX LINER, TRUNK FLOOR, TRUNK BRACES, GAS TANK AND SENDING UNIT, SHIT THE LIST COULD GO ON, THEY SHARE ALOT OF PARTS, AND THE MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL, THEY HAVE THE SAME *"X" FRAME*.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 08:15 PM
> *
> 
> By the way whats up Booyaa. :wave: :wave:*


 chillin, u?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63+Oct 4 2003, 10:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Booyaa63 @ Oct 4 2003, 10:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 08:15 PM
> *
> 
> By the way whats up Booyaa.   :wave:  :wave:*


chillin, u?[/b][/quote]
CHILLIN RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 4 2003, 10:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 4 2003, 10:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHILLIN RIGHT NOW.[/b][/quote]
still got that frame? that rare wrapped x frame?


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 4 2003, 12:51 AM
> *the x frame thing got outta hand..
> as far as the partswappin..
> i don't think it would work out..
> ...


 You can swap a 64 front end ontoi a 63 easy. it will all line up because 63 and 64 use the same doors just different holes for the trim. Ive seen a 61 bubbletop that someone put a 62 front end on in super chevy. that thing was badass. and no it wasnt an og 62 bubbletop before you all start. it was a 61 with a 62 doghouse


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Oct 3 2003, 10:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Oct 3 2003, 10:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a '63 in my shop right now w/ a straight frame.[/b][/quote]
pics????? :0


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 10:09 AM
> *every impala ever made from 1958 until 1964 had an "X" frame, say what you want to say. I know more about Impala's than you ever will.
> 
> 
> Now you may be referring to the fact that some of them are boxed in the rear and not "C" channel like most of them, but the first Impala to ever have a paralel frame was 1965.*


 canada had box frames..amaerican impalas had x frames


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808+Oct 5 2003, 10:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JokerManN808 @ Oct 5 2003, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 10:09 AM
> *every impala ever made from 1958 until 1964 had an "X" frame, say what you want to say. I know more about Impala's than you ever will.
> 
> 
> Now you may be referring to the fact that some of them are boxed in the rear and not "C" channel like most of them, but the first Impala to ever have a paralel frame was 1965.*


canada had box frames..amaerican impalas had x frames[/b][/quote]
:twak:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808+Oct 5 2003, 11:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JokerManN808 @ Oct 5 2003, 11:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 10:09 AM
> *every impala ever made from 1958 until 1964 had an "X" frame, say what you want to say. I know more about Impala's than you ever will.
> 
> 
> Now you may be referring to the fact that some of them are boxed in the rear and not "C" channel like most of them, but the first Impala to ever have a paralel frame was 1965.*


canada had box frames..amaerican impalas had x frames[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ahh Man I missed all the fun. This Guy Dre Day is such a dumbass. He would've gotten served by a kid. Yeah I got a straight frame impala too.. But it's a 95. :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix of straight frames please


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wow, there are some really DUMB FUCKING PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD......


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.


fucking crazy



> i'm going to ask more for my impala now since it has the "rare" X frame
> 63 impala 4000
> hydro kit 2500
> Qt of 30 nd 1.50
> ...


can i be your business partner :cheesy: 


> Right hand drive with an X-frame??????????? OMG thats an ultra rare ultra rare combination. put it on ebay for 4 million dollars


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

woohoo!!!! thanks for the info guys.... i didnt know i was riding on a goldmine 
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Oct 3 2003, 09:59 AM~1133526
> *they all use the same frame, 2 door, 4 door, and wagons, all use the same frame, som had the option of the canadian frame which is stronger, and the rear section is boxed in, but its still an "X" frame. Convertables used the same exact frame except they have factory reinforecement, and extra body mounts, but they all use an X frame.
> 
> Anyone who disagrees needs to learn what they are talking about or simply give up.
> *




the whole frame is boxed in you can only tell from the rear tho, ex. the canadian frame is made of square tube opposed to where a non canadian frame is made of two"C" chnnels lined up to make the box shape, thus the canadian having more strength, this was primarily done for northern cars to allow the cars to hold up better so salt used on roads to control cars sliding on ice patches etc.

also you will notice more on canadian framed cars that they will have a thick undercoating on their bellys and fenderwels for the same reason.

i been fuckin with impalas and their suspension almost half my life so i speak on what i know.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i forgot all about this topic, it cracks me up :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

All the ones I have ...... are X 

I guess mine are pretty rare..

LUCKED UP!!!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

english frame impalas are the best


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 3 2003, 12:32 PM~1134333
> *you all are losers, the impalas were unibodies with  macpherson strut assemblies
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

wow.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

62 to 64 impalas with straight frames are CANADIAN frames, but some made it here to the US, but the majority of 62, 63, and 64 impalas in canada were straight frame


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

That is funny, I read it from start to end....I need to read some more of these older topics....I wanna see how some people progessed... HaHa


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

this whole thing is rather funny


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Funny stuff.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> all Impala's 58-64 have "X" frames.


Your right og"oil spill"caddy. The '60 we had in the shop a few weeks ago did have an "x" frame. We had a '60 and a '65 in at the same time & I guess I got them confused. 
The '63 we have in now has a "X" frame as well. I got under it soon as I got to the shop.
As to your question, "where do I work?". I "work" @ my own shop. I don't work to make other mutha fucker's rich.
So, I was wrong and I apologize....

Now, the next time you correct me, try it with some fuckin' manners...and on that note...take that ugly ass mutt or bitch & stick it up your ass....
[/quote]
how could you own a hydro shop and not know that 58-64 impalas have x frames :uh: i would not want you doing any work to my car :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn i just seen this topic, lol this is funny as hell and ron you are right on what you said


----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

I guess this is needed....what would a website be with forums and no shit talking hahaha


Please continue


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Old ass topic! :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 29 2006, 02:05 AM~6851443
> *62 to 64 impalas with straight frames are CANADIAN frames, but some made it here to the US, but the majority of 62, 63, and 64 impalas in canada were straight frame
> *



After all the shit at the beginning, this reply is still made? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



This is the first time I saw this, def. makes me not want to go to a certain shop. :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. thats what i was thinkin.. definatly some funny shit. lol


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

LOL


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 08:30 AM~1133318
> *Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.
> *



your stupid :angry:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

my bubble caprice has an x frame... it's rare


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wasnt there a bunch of cars in the early 60s with an X frame?? for some reason im thinkin some pontiacs and caddys had it too.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Only in Canada


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 09:30 AM~1133318
> *Nope, same car. Unless you run across 1 with an "X" frame. Those are a little more rare and were primarily sold up north & Canada b/c of snow & shit. The "X" frame to me is the better frame if you can find one.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Funny how after 10x's of tryin to get the "straight frame" thing going, people rather have busted my balls thinking I really didn't know Impys (58-64) had X-frames & were more hung up on trying to show their "all-knowingness". Only like 3 people caught on & was gong along w/ it. 
However, now if I said that shit, 10 people would easily go right along w/ it to build it up.... :uh: oh well...


----------

